# Battery



## andro (29/5/14)

What is the battery that has the longest life but in a kind of normal size ( lets say same thickness as twisp) and with 510 and ego tread? Vv or just normal doesnt matter. At the moment my inlaw is using an kangertech 1000 mah with mp3 . 
It last him half a day and i want to get him something better


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

vision spinner 2?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

@andro 

I never used that Kangertech 1000mah you refer to, but when I got my Vision Spinner 1 (1300 mah) I was totally impressed. I actually got two of them and using two devices I could never run one of them flat in a day. I really rate this device highly. Not a single problem in about 5 months. 

And now the Vision Spinner 2 is out - with 1650 mah.
I haven't used one but if the first one is anything to go by, I would say this is the one to go for.
But perhaps some of the peeps who have them can say what they found with them.

They are a bit thicker than the Twisp battery, but not much - and it has VV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/5/14)

Vision Spinner 1 and 2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

awesome andre'. that spinner 2 with the mini protank is just about one of the best combo's out there


----------



## Vaporeon (1/6/14)

Hey guys, I've got the Spinner Vision 2 hooked up to a mPT3 and I've noticed that I seem to be having charging problems. I usually leave it charged over night but when I unplug it it seems like it hasn't charged at all (The blue light on the Spinner is usually on). This only happens sometimes and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or there is something wrong with my charger (Using a Twisp Charger). When it does seem to be fully charged though the Battery doesn't last me a full day, more like 3 quarters of it...Is it not meant to alst a little longer. I vape around 3ml a day...


----------

